# GT-3 als Midi Controller für Cubase



## huxi0 (16. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, Ich wollte mal fragen ob es irgendwie funktioniert das Transportfeld von Cubase mit dem Boss GT-3 zu steuern? Wenn ja, welche Einstellungen muss ich vornehmen?


----------

